# مناجاة صليب ربنا يسوع



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

*مناجاة لصليب ربنا يسوع* 




ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح....

* إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........

* ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....

* ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...

* ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع..... 

* ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط!!!!!!!!





*يا نفسي اهتمي بداخلك لتعجبي يسوع، العريس السماوي لا يهمه نوع الموضة بل يهمه الجمال الداخلي للنفس *

منقول​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (5 أبريل 2010)

*قفى يا نفسى مع العذراء *: عند صليب  حبيبك يسوع ، وتأملى ما قالته العذراء : " أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص ،  وأما احشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى إلى صلبوتك الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل  يا ابنى وإلهى " [ من صلوات الأجبية – الساعة التاسعة ] .
 + *قفى يا نفسى عند صليب حبيبك يسوع* :  وتاملى فيما فعلته* مريم زوجة كلوبا* إذ كان أولادها يوسى وسمعان  ويعقوب ويهوذا تداوس ( غير الأسخريوطى ) تلاميذ للرب ، فهى صلّت من أجلهم  وشجعتهم على محبة المسيح .
 + *قفى يا نفسى مع مريم المجدلية* : عند  صليب حبيبك يسوع وتأملى فى جروح حبيبك الذى يشفيكِ من أمراضك وخطاياك ،  كما فعل مع المجدلية هذه .
 + *قفى يا نفسى مع يوحنا الحبيب* : عند  صليب حبيبك يسوع ، وتعلمى كيف تخدمين الحزانى والمجربين كما سلم الرب أمه  العذراء لتلميذه الحبيب .
 + *قفى يا نفسى مع نيقوديموس* : عند  صليب حبيبك يسوع ، وتعلمى من نيقوديموس ، كيف تقدمين لمسيحك طيب حياتك  الفاخر وتعبك المتواضع .
 + *قفى يا نفسى مع يوسف الرامى* : عند  صليب حبيبك يسوع ، وتعلمى من يوسف كيف تقدمين له قبرك ، وتعبك ، وحزنك ،  فيتحول قبرك إلى فردوس جنات . 
 + *قفى يا نفسى مع لونجينس قائد المئة* :  ولكن لا تطعنى سيدك بحربة جحودك أو سهم كراهيتك ، بل آمنى به وإعترفى به ،  كما صرخ لونجينس بعد قليل عند الصليب : " حقاً كان هذا ابن الله " ( مت 27  : 54 ) .

شكرا انى ربنا يبارك خدمتك


منقول​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 أبريل 2010)

> * ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....


 
تأأمل جميل
شكراا يااخت اني
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*هلليلويا...
الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------

